# How Planned Overtraining Can Build More Muscle



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

We’ve always been told that it’s bad to overtrain. Guess what? Overtraining on purpose is where the REAL results are. Overtraining is NOT evil. Overtraining can be exactly what you need to achieve continuous and rapid results in your training.But first, what is overtraining? Overtraining is, most simply, training too much. Your body is unable [...]

*Read More...*


----------

